# Missed it!! Maybe



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

My blue metalic gup just had two babies, I am hoping I didn't miss it. She is quite the beauty!

But I got two out anyways. 

To be contiuned.....


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome! good luck! 
she might of just had 2 for now..and maybe will have the rest later. I was reading that sometime they can have a couple fry...then the rest in a day or so after or more. not to sure how accurate that is, as this is the first time I have livebearers that are expecting! Hope she has more!!!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I found another one...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

lol GL's got the gift!


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Not quite, 13 fish have died on me in my forty five.

I found three black mollies dead in the fry tank too.

Man, SO NOT MY DAY!

Other than my blue metalic gup giving birth to three babies....

thats like a semi highlight of my day....

Im almost ready to call it quits! I do well with pregnant fish but just keep a NORMAL tank with livebearers seems to be an impossible task.


----------

